# 7 years carrying an original design PT-111



## TN_Mike (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a PT-111 that is the original design, before they redesigned it to be more ergonomic and take the 12 round mags.

I have carried it on and off for 7 years now and have put more than 8,000 rounds through it at the range and so far, not a single malfunction of any kind. 

I own Glocks, XD's, and several other brands but the PT-111 gets carried most due to its size and ease of carry. It is the gun that accompanies me every day to work and on the ride home. I also tend to carry it around the house more than the others because it is small and lite.

Anyone else out there has an original design PT-111 that is still going strong?


----------

